# Single track roads Scotland



## 96798 (Nov 26, 2005)

We are off to Bonnie Scotland at the end of April for 5/6 weeks and we are doing it clockwise. Although I have searched the threads I would still appreciate any specific advice on where to go or not to go. However there is one thing that still bothers me its the single track roads, am I worrying over nothing as I would hate to miss anything because of my concern.

We will probably use campsites a lot and wildcamp a little.

Thanks John


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Don't worry about it there are plenty of passing places at regular intervals.
As for where to go I suggest you be guided by the weather. If it is wet in the west it is often dry in the east. Just keep and eye on the forecasts and its not too far to drive from one side to the other.

peedee


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

holy1hobby said:


> We are off to Bonnie Scotland at the end of April for 5/6 weeks and we are doing it clockwise. Although I have searched the threads I would still appreciate any specific advice on where to go or not to go. However there is one thing that still bothers me its the single track roads, am I worrying over nothing as I would hate to miss anything because of my concern.
> 
> We will probably use campsites a lot and wildcamp a little.
> 
> Thanks John


John

We have friends up near Benderloch were there is a nice CC site.... and the rule for single track roads is the first person to get to one when seeing an oncoming vehicle stops..... and in general you can see from one stopping place to another so it works well.... you will have time to look around, the scenery is fantastic, we love it up there... trouble is the mozzies love Duncan too much to go too often...

One bit I love is to go from Lochcarron to Applecross, over the Pas de La Bahn (or something like that, means the pass of the cattle).. A steep bendy road, but we have done it several times in a motorhome, but not for the faint-hearted.... and you are rewarded (or so my books says but we have never seen as we always managed it in the clouds) with the best view ever of mountains of Skye... and that is worth a visit too.... Their is a campsite at Applecross where we had deer grazing next to the Hymer.

We had and still have the Wainwright book on Scotland in which he tours anti-clockwise and we have now done that trip both ways, but you do have to do a rewrite to do it clockwise....different views each time you see...

Worth getting actually as lots of info.

Carol


----------



## juspalm (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi, It's lovely wherever you go, They don't have Mossies in Scotland just midges, tiny little flies, I mean teeny weeny!!! There are lots of wonderful places to stop and I have never been moved on. Can't comment on campsites as I've only ever stayed in two!! and I've been away in the van every weekend over the last four summers. The roads can be narrow but as said before just take your time and pull in as soon as you can. Always keep an eye in your mirror and let the local past. You'll love it 
Jus


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hi holy1hobby,
Single track roads?? as the others say give way to the locals, if they catch you up pull in let them pass. The road from Kishorn to Applecross is a serious bit of road. There is one right hand doubleback bend ( gradient 1 in 5 or less)which could be a problem for a frontwheel drive motorvan with a weight ratio towards the rear. Cars towing caravans are banned from this road. Give it a go and weather permitting you will not regret it. The midgies usually start about May.

To Carol,
The Gaelic for Pass of the Cattle is Bealach Na Ba.

viator


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

I second viator about trying to cross the Bealach na Ba, but there is a longer route round to Applecross so all is not lost and if you take your bikes you can pedal up to the Bealach, as we did. Also, try the far northwest and along the north coast for some lovely beaches.

As others have said, please give way not just on single track roads but also on single carriageways as well. It doesn't take a minute to pull in and let a queue pass, but so few drivers do it and it causes great frustration. 

It also helps if you can reverse.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

viator said:


> Hi holy1hobby,
> Single track roads?? as the others say give way to the locals, if they catch you up pull in let them pass. The road from Kishorn to Applecross is a serious bit of road. There is one right hand doubleback bend ( gradient 1 in 5 or less)which could be a problem for a frontwheel drive motorvan with a weight ratio towards the rear. Cars towing caravans are banned from this road. Give it a go and weather permitting you will not regret it. The midgies usually start about May.
> 
> To Carol,
> ...


Viator that's it, well tried anyway..... great little tortuous road....

And yes I meant midges not mozzies.... again mixed up..... my brain isn't what it used to be..... sad ain't it?

Least you knew what I meant.

Carol


----------



## 96798 (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks for your advice I will give the single track roads a go but not sure I want to do* The road from Kishorn to Applecross * 8O

John


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Even more worrying than ssingle track roads are narrow winding double track roads such as west Loch lomond. coaches and trucks give absolutely no quater and it's a wonder any of us northern motorhomes retain our wing mirrors!


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Even more worrying than ssingle track roads are narrow winding double track roads such as west Loch lomond. coaches and trucks give absolutely no quater and it's a wonder any of us northern motorhomes retain our wing mirrors!


We were on this road (A82) last weekend and the offside mirror spent a good deal of the journey safely tucked against the door :lol:

The Fort William to Mallaig road is mostly a single track with passing places, not really what I expected on a main route with trucks and buses using it on a daily basis.

Don't let any of this put you off coming to Scotland, it's not all that bad :lol: As for the dreaded midges, you will find them mainly in low lying areas and they do tend to congregate under trees.

Anne

ps We spent our holidays in France :wink:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

annej said:


> clodhopper2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Even more worrying than ssingle track roads are narrow winding double track roads such as west Loch lomond. coaches and trucks give absolutely no quater and it's a wonder any of us northern motorhomes retain our wing mirrors!
> ...


Ssshhh dont tell 'em Anne. They'll all be coming up here


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Ah, it's where the midges hang out you mean :lol: 

Anne


----------



## 96798 (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks Anne and clodhopper 8O I had just got used to the idea of STRs now I am worrying about double track roads. :wink: :wink: 

Thanks John


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

To annej,
The Fort William to Mallaig road, the original 'Road to the Isles' is now single carriageway, not single track. Most of this road has been single carriageway for some years. The section between Kinlochnahaugh and Bunacaimb was the last to be completed. It used to be a bit of a trial, not now. Happy travelling.
viator


----------

